#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Youtube sem som !!!

## alfagnish

Olá amigos,

Essa duvida é antiga mas só me lembro dela de vez em quando,rsrs, assim eu já tentei iniciar o Firefox com oss mas de nada adiantou, o que eu posso fazer para que o som do Youtube e de qq outros sites que possuam videos em formato *.flv passem a serem executados com som ???

E como eu posso executar esses videos *.flv no meu Slack 11 ?qual o codec que eu uso ?

[]'s

----------


## Duca

Para rodar videos .flv use o ffmpeg.  :Wink: 

*ffmpeg - multimedia player, server and encoder*

FFmpeg

Quanto ao som, ainda não sei como resolver esse problema, mas é muito estranho!

Ab, Duca.

----------


## morronix

cara,eu jah postei essa mesma duvida,resolvi acessando com o konqueror o site da lg(www.lge.com.br),que me pediu para instalar a versão mais recente do flashplayer,que era de 2004,apesar do eu usar o ubuntu edgy(lógico,atualizei do breezy pra ele),enfim,atualizei o flashplayer e jah era....agora eu vejo na boa o youtubr,google video...heheh

----------


## morronix

agora executar video .flv,naun faço idéia do que sja isso...hehehehe..

----------

